# My left handed 12-string Fender Tim Armstrong Hellcat



## Robert J.M. (Aug 12, 2012)

My wife gave me a left handed 12-string Fender Tim Armstrong Hellcat for my birthday, last year.
It’s an affordable and beautiful guitar. I like the cats on the fret board, but I’m not a fan of the skulls.
This guitar has a rich and warm sound.
The neck is smooth, easy to play and has no sharp fret edges.
Every day I’m amazed how well this guitar stays in tune. (Also because of the open tuners; I’m more into closed and self-lubricating tuners)
The action is very low, which I like. (The strings lay flat on the fret board yet has a nice sound, no issues with strings rattling).
There are strap holders on both sides of the body; I think Fender is the only manufacturer who does this with acoustic guitars.
I can leave my drilling machine and toolbox where they are since there’s no need to struggle with a shoelace at the headstock of your guitar.
This time I didn’t have to make changes and basically design a brand new guitar. Thank you Fender, thank you Tim Armstrong.

This guitar came with a Fender Dura-tone coated 880CL-12 (0.10-0.50) string set.
These strings have a coating which holds the corrosion away from your strings, which means that your strings keep their open sparkling sound.
The strings play very light; my fingers don’t hurt after an hour of playing, and they have a loud, open sound with just that something extra to give the sound more energy, 
which I really like.
On my electric guitars and mandolins, I am a die-hard 009 user!!
Because it’s hard to find the Fender Dura-tone 12-string sets here in Netherland, I bought a Martin MSP4600 92/8 Phosphor Bronze (0.10-0.47) string set to try.
Complete Bronze wired strings, and even the non-wired strings have a bronze coating. These strings also play very light.
The sound with the Martin strings is beautiful. It’s a full, warm sound, a little softer and a less bite than the Fender Dura-tone strings.
The Martins don’t have a protection coating so when the strings start to rust, the sound will go flat. I always wipe my strings and fret board with a flannel rag after playing 
to help prevent rust or corrosion from developing.
I might go back to the Fender strings …………………

I hope this review was informative and helpful.
Take care, Robert

Website: Robert Rocks The Mandolin 
http://rdenronden.magix.net/public/


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2014)

nice review, thanks.
when I read 'cats' and 'skulls', I had to google it.
interesting.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Very nice review. I don't like the skulls either.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2014)

They should have used cat skulls


----------

